# mojack



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

hi just found this on the web my friend is hopeing to become a dealer here in the uk what do you think of this lift?
http://www.themojack.com/


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Did your friend become a dealer? I called them today and may become a dealer myself,looks like a good product.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

No He Did Not. Not The Intrest He Thought He Was Going To Get From Customers With Ride Ons We Have A Hydrulic Lift At The Workshop
Hook It Up To The Front Or Rear And Lift To Get At The Blades We Also Have A Platform Lift My Friend Did Not Like The Idea Of Haveing To Stock 3 Diferant Models For All Types Of Rid -ons & Ztrs
We Can Lift Any On The Hydrulic Lift We Bult Looks A Bit Like A Engine Lift The Arms Stays Out Horizontal The Ram Is In Thr Piller So Lifts Stright Up It Has Locking Pins At Diferant Hights For Safety


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

What part of England? My grandparents moved to America from Surrey about 1909 on the Lusitania.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

bser said:


> What part of England? My grandparents moved to America from Surrey about 1909 on the Lusitania.


CONWALL FAR S /W APROX 20 MILES FROM LANS END


----------

